# Shibuki and CB toro tamer lures



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone use the shibuki shallow divers and stick baits or charkbaits toro tamer clone? 

I have two toro tamers on the way and am going to pick up a couple shibukis next week (they're only $35 here vs $50-$60 in the states). Wondering how you guys rig them (hooks and leader). I'll probably go with gamakatsu inline single hooks but have seen pics of vertical jig stinger hooks used on the tail so wondering what variations are used. 

Also I'll be fishing from shore, but I don't think that matters for rigging.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used similar lures but not those exact ones. For what I expect you would be doing, I'd rig them like I do for AJs and Tuna here; either inline VMC or 4-6X treble in the belly and an inline on the tail. 

You might want to split ring a small power swivel to the front of the lure, I imagine wire would be a good choice where you're at so your connection there is up to you


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll have to play with different size hooks and I've heard some lures swim better with a treble on the belly than a single. So it's going to come down to experimentation I guess. 

Wire. Now there's an idea. I'm not sure if I'll use it right away, thinking of heavy floro (130lb crimped to a power swivel like you suggested) should be ok for most fish. If I get lucky and run into some dog tooth tuna (dream catch right now) I'll have some single strand on hand.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Got the toro tamers in today. I thought more people would have used these and shibukis since they have taken so many large tuna in the gulf.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> Got the toro tamers in today. I thought more people would have used these and shibukis since they have taken so many large tuna in the gulf.


 I don't know anyone who has used them personally. I am very excited about some of the new stuff from Halco though. They've always been one of my favorites when it comes to making casting lures for big game at reasonable prices.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

All the reviews I read of shibukis kept talking about how they were a breakthrough in the gulf and out fished so many other lures and were a huge hit etc... Although I did notice most guys posting were land locked and fished $2000 rod and reels a handful of times a year. 

Local gulf fishermen seem to do more with less.
The Toro tamers are only $14.99 un rigged and about $25 rigged. Not a bad price if they work. I'm hoping to see somebody try them out on here.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Went to get a shibuki today but they didn't have any lipped divers. Picked up my rigging supplies and got these ready to fish though. X rap Got 4/0's and the TT's got 5/0's on the belly and 6/0 on the tail. Took the split rings off the nose and am going to use hawaiian clips to easily change them out


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

So much japanese!


----------

